# مجموعة من الزخارف و البرامج ل CNC و Frizoz



## yassinevil (24 مارس 2015)

_*أول موضوع لي على المنتدى الرائع *_:7:

_*أضع بين اليديكم مجموعة كبيرة من أزخارف و البرامج الخاصة بي الصحاب المكينة CnC و Frizoz*_

*جاهزة لتحميل *:77:*

*********





*********

*





**********

_*التحميل*_:12:_*

MediaFire*_

​


----------



## samy_m21 (25 مارس 2015)

شكرا على مجهودك
لقد تم التنزيل وبه ملف مكتوب به اسم الموقع وبعد الدخول عليه وجدت رسومات كثيرة جدا فحاولت تنزيل البعض منها فلم استطع . هل من الممكن توضيح طريقة التنزيل ؟
شكرا


----------



## yassinevil (26 مارس 2015)

_*مرحبا بك صديقي سامي 21*_

_*تابع الشرح :7:

يفضل استعمال Google Crome
*_






تم






او 






_*اي استفسار مرحبا*_ :7: ​


----------



## samy_m21 (26 مارس 2015)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## yassinevil (26 مارس 2015)

لا شكرا على واجب صديقي :7:​


----------



## Mohanadgh76 (29 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## yassinevil (30 مارس 2015)

شكرا لمرورك صديقي Mohanad :56:​


----------

